# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Funny article about stereotypes of Russians in Cracked

## Deborski

Russia | Cracked.com 
Please note, this article is laced with sarcasm about stereotypes! *It is making fun of American stereotypes - NOT making fun of Russia!*

----------


## diogen_

> Just The Facts
> Russia's chief export is women, followed by scientists, followed by jokes about Russia.
> Russia is the largest country in the world and borders the Atlantic Ocean, the Arctic Ocean, and the Pacific Ocean.
> Russia lost the cold war.
> Russian winter conquered Hitler and Napoleon. 
> Russia is the weirdest non-Asian country in the world.

 Cool , thanks for sharing  of these strait facts..Never liked frost but it turns out to be our greatest ally. How bad of me))) Как говорится, что имеешь не хранишь… 
The only remainting  riddle now is how we could lost the *cold* war and won the *hot* wars under such auspicious weather conditions. Умом Россию не понять)))

----------


## Lampada

Как русские представляют себе американцев.

----------


## Deborski

> Cool , thanks for sharing  of these strait facts..Never liked frost but it turns out to be our greatest ally. How bad of me))) Как говорится, что имеешь не хранишь… 
> The only remainting  riddle now is how we could lost the *cold* war and won the *hot* wars under such auspicious weather conditions. Умом Россию не понять)))

 Я вообще я согласна с этим. Только, понимаешь, "Cracked.com" - это же сатирический сайт. 
Мне кажется, что они смеются больше над Америки чем над России. Типа "Стевен Колбер(т)" 
(please feel free to correct a any mistakes!  My Russian is not quite fluent, as you can no doubt see  ::

----------


## Deborski

*Лампада* - американцы, точно!

----------


## diogen_

> Я вообще я согласна с этим. Только, понимаешь, "Cracked.com" - это же сатирический сайт. 
> Мне кажется, что они смеются больше над Америки чем над России. Типа "Стевен Колбер(т)" 
> (please feel free to correct a any mistakes!  My Russian is not quite fluent, as you can no doubt see

 There was no hidden offence in my previous post. I just enjoyed reading the article. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Deborski

> There was no hidden offence in my previous post. I just enjoyed reading the article. Thanks for sharing.

 Cool, I just wanted to be sure))))   I did not want to offend anyone)))  I was worried the sarcasm might not be apparent to everyone. 
I mean, Americans do not always get sarcasm.  Russians have a sharper sense for it, I think)))

----------


## E-learner

> *It is making fun of American stereotypes - NOT making fun of Russia!*

 It is making fun of both. 
Anyway, I quite enjoyed some other articles, like  The 6 Most Badass Stunts Ever Pulled in the Name of Science | Cracked.com

----------


## Deborski

> It is making fun of both.

 I didn't see it that way!  And did not mean any offense!  And I agree, the other articles are funny.

----------

